# Hello from Scotland



## Northface (Mar 7, 2017)

*University study on martial arts and personality*
Hello 

My name is Alan Buchan. I am a martial artist and psychology student with the Open University. I am a 2nd Dan in Tukido.  I am completing my final module as part of my BSc Psychology (Hons) and would really appreciate my fellow martial artists to complete the questionnaire about martial arts and personality. It should take about 15 minutes to complete. 

I am attempting to gather as many responses from as many styles as possible so any help the community can give me would be greatly appreciated.  This is not phishing and all responses are confidential and require no personal details.

Many thanks in advance

Alan

https://openss.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_789pvWjHbOc79IN


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 7, 2017)

Haven't done it yet but took a look and I'd change the font if I were you I could read it but just barely others may have trouble with it


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Done, for the non Brits the Open University is genuine and a very good way to study. I liked the weather question, I live in the North York Dales we don't have bad weather only the wrong clothes lol.
Buchan is a good Aberdeenshire name


----------



## Northface (Mar 8, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Haven't done it yet but took a look and I'd change the font if I were you I could read it but just barely others may have trouble with it



Appreciate the feedback.  Many thanks
Alan


----------



## Northface (Mar 8, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Done, for the non Brits the Open University is genuine and a very good way to study. I liked the weather question, I live in the North York Dales we don't have bad weather only the wrong clothes lol.
> Buchan is a good Aberdeenshire name



Thanks for taking the time to complete it.  It is a massive help for me in completing final project.  If you anybody else that could take the time to do so I would be grateful.

I attempted to post it on martial arts planet but unfortunately they thought I was phishing or spamming and banned me for LIFE?????  Anyway it is a legitimate study with full ethical approval from the OU and all information stored confidentially.

Thanks again


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Northface said:


> Thanks for taking the time to complete it.  It is a massive help for me in completing final project.  If you anybody else that could take the time to do so I would be grateful.
> 
> I attempted to post it on martial arts planet but unfortunately they thought I was phishing or spamming and banned me for LIFE?????  Anyway it is a legitimate study with full ethical approval from the OU and all information stored confidentially.
> 
> Thanks again



No worries, pleased to help. The OU is brilliant, I'm not sure if the Americans have anything similar, it's such a good way to study when you are working or are a bit older etc. I've not done a degree course with them but have done a couple of courses just for my pleasure.

Do stick around though, it would be good to have you here. A good place to relax in between studying.


----------



## Buka (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Alan.

Filled out your survey.


----------



## Northface (Mar 8, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Alan.
> 
> Filled out your survey.


Many thanks for taking the time

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 8, 2017)

Done. 

 When I was an undergrad, I did a research paper in sociology on aggression and the martial arts.  I asked students on campus to fill out the survey (this was before the internet was widely available).  So I've done something similar to what you are doing.  It's payback time


----------



## Northface (Mar 9, 2017)

That's great.  The folks on this forum have been great so far at responding.  If you can direct more people to the survey that would be even better.

Thanks again for your support

Alan


----------



## Northface (Mar 21, 2017)

Dear friends 

I am in my final week of gathering responses for my questionnaire on martial arts and personality. 

If you have 5-10 minutes please can you complete it for me and if you know other martial artists who may do so then please pass it on.

Many thanks in advance 

Alan


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

